
A virtual reality website from the time before Oculus - barcoder
https://virtuality.com/
======
sp332
The recent advances in VR are only partly about the tech - reducing latency
and weight. Most of the R&D gains, I would argue, have gone to getting the
price point down to $400.

~~~
noir_lord
Agreed, I've been somewhat interested in VR since Oculus took off but I've sat
back and waited for the price to drop, the Rift S at 399 is really really
good, it was worth the price just for Project Cars 2 (which with a good
logitech force feedback wheel is a joy to play).

------
devoply
Also this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzwPuJklv4w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzwPuJklv4w)

